# Breeder interview



## nkb_ (6 mo ago)

Hello,

I’m on a waitlist for a miniature poodle from a great breeder in my area. She says she’ll do an interview once she has a litter available, but this will be my first dog from a breeder, so I have no idea what to expect. I’ve never had a puppy before, so I’m not looking for a particularly challenging puppy (but fully expecting to put in a lot of work with my puppy!) and just looking for a good natured pet. I’ve had interviews with rescues before, but I assume that an interview with a breeder would be different. What kind of questions should I be expecting and how do you describe what you’re looking for in a puppy to a breeder?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't have any questions for you....but try to relax and be yourself. Let your love of the breed shine through.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

My personal experience/thoughts:

An interview with a breeder will go both ways. They will ask you questions, but will also expect questions from you. They might ask what you see your daily routine looking like, your living situation, training plans, how you will confine the puppy, how you will meet grooming expectations, how you will get the puppy home, your plans for sterilization. I would typically ask for details on the temperament of the parents and what they expect from these lines. I would also want to know of any particular difficulties past owners have faced. Just for me personally, I would specifically ask about food drive, toy drive, whether they have good off switches, whether they are particularly barky, etc. Other essential questions for me would be how pups will be paired with owners, and how pups are raised and socialized. And of course verify health testing if it isn't already available.

Just be kind and courteous and compliment then on what you love about their program. It's ok (and expected) to have questions, but you want to sound polite and not like you are interrogating them. Add in compliments between your questions to let them know that you approve of answers. Try to be accurate in describing your needs, but also explain any flexibility you have.

I'm sure it will go great!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I think in general breeders want to know the puppy and the family are well suited to each other and will live happily ever after. 

Some examples of questions I've been asked include:
How are you planning to handle grooming needs?
Are you planning to compete with your dog? (That particular breeder only wanted to send her dogs to homes which would put titles on them.)
Are you planning on kenneling your dog outside? (The breeder, upon hearing I had horses, was concerned I would treat the puppy like livestock instead of a pet.)
Do you work outside the home? Will the puppy be left alone during the day? (Knowing that a puppy might be left crated all day was a deal breaker for this breeder, and she was iffy about even a half day.)
Do you object to neutering within the breeder's preferred timeline? (Breeders are concerned about their dogs finding their way into doodle breeding programs; they are also concerned about early neutering causing orthopedic issues.)


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Based on my interview and questions I have seen on other applications, they are going to be interested in whether you own or rent. If you rent, they want to make sure you have permission from the owner to have a dog. How are you going to handle exercise and potty breaks (walks, fenced yard). Do you have a stable job? Do you live by yourself? If not, is everyone in the house on board with getting a puppy? Do you understand what a time and money commitment grooming a poodle is? Even if you are having it professionally done, it still takes time. Are you committed to training. My breeder required at least 8 weeks for training (Standard Poodle).
Do you have other animals? How are you going to handle interactions if you do.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

My puppy’s breeder asked many of the same questions posted above. She also asked for 2 references from me: my vet as well as a personal reference to vouch for our ability to care for a puppy. She also questioned my application. I said that we own our home, which she checked up on. The property is our family farm and isn’t listed in my name but rather my parents. I had to clarify that and tell her the names of my parents so she could check. I felt that was fair - too many pets are abandoned once landlords discover them.

It was a very non-confrontational “interview”, more like a get to know each other conversation.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Generally they want to know that you're committed to taking good care of her baby. No studying required. Just be yourself. You should start with making your home as puppy proof as possible. Poodles need exercise. Be prepared to exercise him/her. 
You don't have to tell them what kind of puppy you want, you have to tell them what you want to do with your puppy. When they know what you want with them, they can (usually) determine which puppy is a good fit. Think about what you want to do together immediately and in the future.
My breeder didn't ask me many questions. After the litter was born, and was large enough for me to be "in the running", she invited me over to see the litter and her whole poodle family. We really just talked about my future Poodle enhanced life. It was like having a chat with a friend over coffee. After my first visit (/interview), she (we) knew she was placing her pup in a good home. Hope you get your pup soon! Good luck.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Something also to think about is that there aren't necessarily any right or wrong answers. It's more just a matter of determining whether you share the breeder's values, and whether she can supply you with a puppy that fits in with your family's goals and needs. 

One breeder declined to place a pup with me because she felt her litter was going to be too high drive for my lifestyle. Yes, rejection stung. However, that brief disappointment was much less painful than dealing with an excessively energetic dog climbing the walls for the next 15 years or coming home to find Greedy Cat dead after a high prey drive puppy played too roughly with him.


----------



## Crow Woods Homestead (6 mo ago)

nkb_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m on a waitlist for a miniature poodle from a great breeder in my area. She says she’ll do an interview once she has a litter available, but this will be my first dog from a breeder, so I have no idea what to expect. I’ve never had a puppy before, so I’m not looking for a particularly challenging puppy (but fully expecting to put in a lot of work with my puppy!) and just looking for a good natured pet. I’ve had interviews with rescues before, but I assume that an interview with a breeder would be different. What kind of questions should I be expecting and how do you describe what you’re looking for in a puppy to a breeder?


Hello!

We are a Poodle breeder located in Manheim PA and we also interview the families who inquire about our puppies. Just as you would have questions for the breeder a responsible breeder should want to know more about you too... After all you will be continuing the care of their precious puppy for the rest of its life! Relax! Be honest, and ask questions if you have them, your puppy's breeder is one of your best resources. 

Good questions to ask include...
1. Do you do health testing on your parents and may I see the results?
2. Can you explain your puppy's health and socialization plan?

Best of Luck!

Crow Woods Homestead.


----------

